# Highest Resale Value: Tesla Model 3



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Benzinga - today: https://www.benzinga.com/tech/21/02...in-resale-value-better-than-any-other-vehicle

Excerpt:

_A new study by CarEdge that looks at vehicle resale value, says the Model 3 is trending toward being the best resale value car among over 300 vehicles the firm tracks._


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

As I'm about to run out of my drivetrain/battery warranty, I just asked Carvana to give me a price on my 2017 Model 3. The car's in great shape, FSD, with about 290 miles of range still but lots of miles. $16789. I have friends who wish they could find any Model 3 for that price


----------

